# Rally Trial Questions



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

ok, so i have been to one Rally Trial so far and my dog did great. soooo I would like to keep competing. 

How does it work...? 
once I got a title in Novice, I can move up to advanced? Or do I go from Novice A to Novice B and then Advanced? 

If i have a Rally Novice title, do I have to do Novice B if i do regular Obedience? O can I still do Obedience Novice A? 

I am so confused.


----------



## BlackHaus (Nov 11, 2013)

Once you get the Novice title you can move on to advanced A, then Excellent A. The B class is for those who have titled a dog already.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

The way I understand it, the difference between Novice A and B is that A is for people who have never titled a dog and B is for people who have titled a dog at any point. 

So, for example. When I started Rally with Squash I had never competed in anything or titled any dog. So he was entered in Novice A. Now, he has his RN. So if I get a new dog and start competing with that dog in Rally, I would start by entering in Novice B even though THAT dog had never competed before.

At this point, with his RN, I can continue to compete in Novice B if I choose (for example, if I don't think he's ready for Advanced). But I can move up to advanced at any time. 

Honestly I don't know about the obedience rules. I've only ever competed in Rally.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

thank you.
what if i also would like to compete in regular Obedience and already got the rally novice title. do I have to do A or B?

Edit: thank you sassafras. I did not know you can do B if you are not ready for advanced. Thats good.


----------



## Shep (May 16, 2013)

You can still enter Novice A obedience even if you have rally titles.


----------

